# С x-сервером отключается консоль

## willyd

Приветствую.

Возникла проблема. Устанавливаю по хэндбуку, ядро конфигурию генкернелом с некоторыми изменениями вручную.

После запуска иксов, через некоторое время, слетают терминалы, все с 1 по 6. Не blacklight, есть курсор, но он не мигает.

Проблема не с DE, проявляется как на xfce так ие на kde.

Сами терминалы живы.

```
$ ps aux | grep tty

root      3383  0.0  0.0  17884  1904 tty1     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      3384  0.0  0.0  17884  1892 tty2     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      3385  0.0  0.0  17884  1864 tty3     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      3386  0.0  0.0  17884  1888 tty4     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      3387  0.0  0.0  17884  1956 tty5     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      3388  0.0  0.0  17884  1952 tty6     Ss+  18:03   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

```

в messages чисто

```
[   11.996053] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input22

[   11.996112] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input23

[   11.996156] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input24

[   12.861874] vboxdrv: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[   12.865796] vboxdrv: Found 4 processor cores.

[   12.866075] vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x109 offMax=0xfa5

[   12.866165] vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'synchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

[   12.866166] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 4.3.38 (interface 0x001a000b).

[   12.875761] vboxpci: IOMMU not found (not registered)

[   14.089630] EXT4-fs (sdb4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   14.158516] Adding 8688636k swap on /dev/sdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:8688636k SS

[   14.203025] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   16.286423] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s25: link is not ready

[  170.309308] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

[  399.472283] kactivitymanage[3495]: segfault at 7fa2f72e0c50 ip 00007fa2e0074171 sp 00007fff69accf08 error 4 in libQt5Sql.so.5.6.1[7fa2e005f000+43000]

[  798.938217] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

[  798.938245] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[  798.938405] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready

[ 1194.775000] perf interrupt took too long (2508 > 2500), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000

[ 3603.667452] perf interrupt took too long (5121 > 5000), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 25000

```

Буду признателен за подсказку, в какую сторону смотреть.

Спасибо.

----------

